# Hunting Camera Pics



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Post 'em here!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

No big fella's yet but some bunnies and raccons in the mix. 

(larger images) http://cid-ef0025ea88c2aae6.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/Deer Camera Pics?ref=1


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

here is a few from our lease in alabama.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

here is a few more.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> here is a few from our lease in alabama.


you know.... I live in alabama  haha.. :bigok:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is the one I'm waiting for (last years pics and ignore the times, the ol'd man shouldn't touch anything electronic)





and a we had a bobcat coming too!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Good pics guys..


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

great pictures fellers!!!!MUDDIE49


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

quality sux, i took a picture with my cell , of the pictures off the camera.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

the last ones a joke, its not off my land or camera. Just thought that would get some good responses. Ill bring the memory cards to work and post better quality pics.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ haha.. I was like, ****, im hunting in TN w/ you this year.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

browland said:


> the last ones a joke, its not off my land or camera. Just thought that would get some good responses. Ill bring the memory cards to work and post better quality pics.


I think I'd sh*t my pants if that came out!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> you know.... I live in alabama  haha.. :bigok:


our hunting camp is just off of I65 in Owassa. you cant miss the camp it has big azz LSU and Saints flags flying. the people around us look at us like we are stupid but they know whats up.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Here ya go.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

saw that pic in an email the other day there bruin, if that monster is real it would be a nice trophy, but tuff eatin


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's amazing how fast that stuff gets around the internet. I took that with my trail cam about a week and a half ago. Ever heard of the Mississippi Moose? Yea yea, that's it, the Mississippi Moose.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Almost looks photo shopped!!!

That beast is huge, I've seen many, but not sure if ever that big.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea when i worked in alaska the last time it was 2 weeks friom moose season a guy i was workin with was a guide forever and we scouted seen a 55" and a 60" bull .. i was very impressed ... then a few days from the opener i was shipped back to texas i was pissed.lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

man i'd love to kill a bear like that. i want a bear hide tanned for my house bad


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Now I think id #*$& myself if I saw that come across where I hunt. I have seen 3 little bears at my property near Jackson Miss . Im not real sure what they are, the people that have lived and grown up there call them honey bears. WTF? Im not chancing shooting one , but I do get nervous sometimes walking to some of the stands that they were last seen around.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothing to be afraid of, they are more scared of you than you are of them. One little noise and they normally bolt out of there like they are fire.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

From a friends camera the day after the season ended


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Nothing to be afraid of, they are more scared of you than you are of them. One little noise and they normally bolt out of there like they are fire.


Tell that to the folks who get mauled hiking in the mountains. Yikes! Some of the pictures from last year in the Banff area were really scary.

Can you tell I'm terrified of bears?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This one's staring right into the camera laughing at ya! LOL


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> This one's staring right into the camera laughing at ya! LOL


And smiling!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Big D said:


> Tell that to the folks who get mauled hiking in the mountains. Yikes! Some of the pictures from last year in the Banff area were really scary.
> 
> Can you tell I'm terrified of bears?


Black bears down here.......almost harmless unles you kick a cub.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i wanna kill a big black bear bad. i want that hide like no other!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Yesterday said:


> i wanna kill a big black bear bad. i want that hide like no other!


From what I here cleaning them is the problem......but same here. Next year I'm gonna bait a site and get my permit.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

bears are slim down here. not much concentration anyway


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

our hunting camp is full of black bear and they are all chipped. they ned to open a season on them more then bucks lol. everytime i sit in a stand it seems like one comes out and stands under the feeder the whole time im in the tree


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a few


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

From a tree


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry guys didnt read the thread name my bad


----------



## NRABRUTE (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's the moose I dragged off the side of a mountain last year. The guy giving me the Bunny ears was one of the 2 shooters.:rockn: It weighed in at 780lbs..


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is one from a lease I used to be on. Needless to say, I am not on it anymore. This pic was actually from my buddys cam. It was set up by our hog trap.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

DTX said:


> Here is one from a lease I used to be on. Needless to say, I am not on it anymore. This pic was actually from my buddys cam. It was set up by our hog trap.



:nutkick: Reckon' what them Boys was up to??


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

650Brute said:


> :nutkick: Reckon' what them Boys was up to??


From the looks of that gun, I'd say they were squirrell hunting :thinking:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> From the looks of that gun, I'd say they were squirrell hunting :thinking:


Yep, the elusive nocturnal squirrel. They only come out at midnight. That's his story and he's stickin to it!


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

No kidding, they just happened to be on the place at night and facing directly at the hog trap. And that hearing protection they were wearing must have been just to keep their ears warm. :thinking:

Would have been nice to catch them in the act. I had that happen once before on a different lease. A couple of well placed shots from a 270 convinced them that trespassing and poaching was a bad idea. They had been untying the fence to cross onto the property. When they pulled up, I put a shot dead center through the post on each side from about 150 yards away. I never did find fresh tire tracks after that.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Week one!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

these r in south mississippi where we normally dont have big dear. i took these last yr but i didnt put my camera up this time


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

DTX said:


> No kidding, they just happened to be on the place at night and facing directly at the hog trap. And that hearing protection they were wearing must have been just to keep their ears warm. :thinking:
> 
> Would have been nice to catch them in the act. I had that happen once before on a different lease. A couple of well placed shots from a 270 convinced them that trespassing and poaching was a bad idea. They had been untying the fence to cross onto the property. When they pulled up, I put a shot dead center through the post on each side from about 150 yards away. I never did find fresh tire tracks after that.


 Your alot nicer than me, I would have put a few rounds in there atv and there truck so they could have a plenty of time to think about there actions on there walk home!


----------



## Johnboy (Nov 9, 2010)

These are all good pics, Good Thread.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Where I hunt we are getting a many bear and they are some good size ones. Wonder where my hogs and deer went Haha


----------

